# Favorite Aromatic?



## VanguArd (Mar 7, 2012)

What is yours? So far i have only tried 2 types of pipe tobacco, due to my budget limit. I got Captain Black, Cherry flavor first. I'm not so sure about the taste so much as the smell on that one. Just got a custom blend of Vanilla Cherry from Tobacco Barn today, It tastes just as good as it smells in my opinion. Is there anything else that i should try?


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

One of the only aromatics I still smoke is Boswell's Christmas Cookie. It's like a much higher quality, handcrafted version of Captain Black White Label. Good stuff.


----------



## bigdaddychester (Feb 22, 2010)

Blake....today is your lucky day! Add your mailing address to your user profile and I'm going to send a few aromatic samples your way. How 'bout some Butternut Burley, some Lane 1Q, and I know I have a few others lying around that I enjoy smoking. Or you could PM me you address but I'm not sure if your post count is high enough.


----------



## Machine (Feb 3, 2012)

I just tried an apple blend and the Dunhill early morning. The only other pipe tobacco is cherry that I've tried.


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

The only aro's I have ever smoked much of is Butternut Burly, BCA/PA 50/50 mix as a "I am to busy to enjoy the smoke blend", and strangely enough I have a taste for a local bulk cherry I am sure it is lane's bulk maybe very cherry. I am pretty open to aro's though. It has been a long time since I have smoked Boswell stuff but it is pretty good. You will be happier when you move on to non aro stuff.


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

Also as a suggestion for cheap tobacco Price Albert is probably the best way to get started on the pipe. It tastes good, burns really well, and you can mix it with those aro's to make them burn better. I have smoked a lot of PA over the years.


----------



## Tudorp (Dec 24, 2011)

My favorites are:

Amaretto
Black Vanilla Cavendish
1Q

Also, if you like I have a buttload of "Rich's Maple Steamer". PM me your mailing address and I will send ya a couple bowls of it to try. It is a popular blend, but personally, I am not crazy about it. It is nice smelling, but also strong. It has a very floural raw maple aroma. I lean more to nutty, buttery aromas. If ya want to try it, PM me your mailing address and I'll send ya a sample to try out.


----------



## Tudorp (Dec 24, 2011)

Big Daddy, if ya like Rich's maple steamer, I'll swap ya oz fer oz for some 1Q. Or, if ya don't want to do that in several oz. I'll swap ya some samples of it, for some of your samples.. 1Q I am very familar with (one of my regulars), but wouldn't mind trying a bowl of butternut myself.



bigdaddychester said:


> aromatic samples your way. How 'bout some Butternut Burley, some Lane 1Q, and I know I have a few others lying around that I enjoy smoking.


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

I just got in my order of Sweet Vanilla Honeydew. This, coupled with Butternut Burley, are the only aromatics I've tried. If a vote were taken today, the Sweet Vanilla Honeydew would win by a nose.


----------



## Aquinas (Mar 30, 2010)

My favorite aros are Boswells Christmas Cookie,Boswells Berry Cobler,Sutliff Barbados Plantation, and Scottys Butternut burley. All worth giving a try.


----------



## Kelsier (Feb 23, 2012)

My favorite currently is Butternut Burley. My next Aro order will be a sampler from Pipeworks & Wilke - specifically, Cherry Cavendish, Rumcake, Vermont Maple Cavendish, and Wilke No.191. I've heard some really great things about these blends.


----------



## Aquinas (Mar 30, 2010)

I have been curious about the Pipeworks & Wilke aros. Especially the vermont Maple Cavendish. The only maple tobacco i have had was Maple street. I wasn't that impressed. A good maple would be an awesome aro i think!


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

cherry ambrosia!


----------



## VanguArd (Mar 7, 2012)

Tony and Brian:
I would very greatly appreciate it! I will put my mailing address on my profile here in the next few minutes. hopefully after a little experimentation i will find that perfect blend! 
Question about English blends, does it smell as bad as if you were smoking a cigarette or cigar?? if so i want to avoid it.
A lot of those flavors sound delicious! I had no idea there were so many flavors out there! perhaps it's time to study more on pipe tobacco eh?


----------



## Aquinas (Mar 30, 2010)

There are some Englishes that smell pretty bad to non smokers but taste amazing. If you are looking to dip your feet into some English tobaccos, try Frog Morton. IMHO that is the perfect place to start on Englishes. It doesn't smell that bad either. Englishes don't smell as good as aros most of the time but do have more flavor.


----------



## VanguArd (Mar 7, 2012)

My apologies for the double post, but my address has been added to the "About Me" section of my profile. Anyone have anything they don't want or are willing to spare to help a brotha out (as long as it pertains to pipe smoking of course!) feel free to ship it out. Just be sure to let me know ahead of time so i know what to expect.


----------



## Kelsier (Feb 23, 2012)

VanguArd said:


> Question about English blends, does it smell as bad as if you were smoking a cigarette or cigar??


I'd say they smell better to most non smokers than either cigarettes or cigars, but they rarely get the mythical "wife seal of approval". To the smoker, it depends on preference - I absolutely love the campfire smell of a latakia blend burning, while others find it sickening.


----------



## VanguArd (Mar 7, 2012)

That is exactly my problem. I don't want to smell terrible because it sickens everyone around me, but i am concerned about taste as well. maybe when i have a day to myself i can try out some english blends but until then, i have to stick with the aro's.


----------



## Kelsier (Feb 23, 2012)

I've been in that boat. Life is so much better now that i've designated the garage as my smoking room :-D Check out the noob sampler thread if you haven't yet - it's a great way to try a bunch of new blends and see what you really like.


----------



## VanguArd (Mar 7, 2012)

in fact i have, I just don't have anything to return at the moment for services rendered, also i don't have the required registration time to have my name added to the list.


----------



## Kelsier (Feb 23, 2012)

Heh.. if you keep participating, and have a good attitude, I think you'll find Puff to be a very generous forum.


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

Any of the Boswell aromatics works for me.


----------



## VanguArd (Mar 7, 2012)

is there a website i can visit to checkout boswell's stuff?


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

Welcome to Boswells


----------



## VanguArd (Mar 7, 2012)

Many thanks! =)


----------



## auspipe (Mar 7, 2012)

The Petersons line are all very nice. Connoisseurs choice in particular. The flavour really shines through, nice maple flavour.


----------



## VanguArd (Mar 7, 2012)

I am quite interested in a maple blend. do you have a link?


----------



## auspipe (Mar 7, 2012)

Sorry I cannot post links due to low post count. But search for it on tobaccoreviews, it gets very high marks. It is a great tobacco, you will enjoy it I am sure. It was my first aromatic as its the only decent brand available in Australia.


----------



## VanguArd (Mar 7, 2012)

quite unfortunate, I just wanted the link so i could compare prices to other sites to find something within my price range. i only buy 8 oz at a time, it's the only size that seems worth buying.


----------



## auspipe (Mar 7, 2012)

Well this one only comes in 50gram tins I believe. The good thing is they come vacuum sealed and smell great when you pop them open. It costs $50 for a tin of this stuff where I live. You could order online though, 4noggins is a great place to buy from. A few Aussie pipe smokers buy from there and always happy with the service.


----------



## VanguArd (Mar 7, 2012)

Yeah, $50 is way out of my league for tobacco at the moment. Hopefully I'll be able to find it somewhere else for cheaper.


----------



## auspipe (Mar 7, 2012)

No, I meant it cost $50 in Australia due to our high tobacco taxes. If you order it online from a US store such as 4noggins or pipesandcigars, it should be less than $10 for a tin.


----------



## Siv (Jul 26, 2010)

What is an Aromatic? If it's a baccy where there is a non-tobacco component then my fave is 1792.


----------



## Tudorp (Dec 24, 2011)

Ok Blake brother. A couple bowls of Rich's Maple Steamer is on it's way to you. Went out with mail this morning from Michigan. Let me know what ya think about it. It's a strong aro, with more of a raw maple/floural aroma. Too floral for my tastes, but it is a very popular blend.


----------



## WildMetal (Mar 3, 2012)

I like Trout Stream from P&C, and W.O Larsen's Signature... I'd love to try Blue Note and 1Q... I've heard a whole lot about both.


----------



## VanguArd (Mar 7, 2012)

Siv said:


> What is an Aromatic? If it's a baccy where there is a non-tobacco component then my fave is 1792.


Aromatics are a tobacco that emanates a wonderful smell when it is lit. it's just the same as any other baccy, just it's more for smell than taste, but it really depends on what you get. some can taste just as good as they smell from what i've heard. but don't take it from me, i'm a newbie myself.


----------



## VanguArd (Mar 7, 2012)

auspipe said:


> No, I meant it cost $50 in Australia due to our high tobacco taxes. If you order it online from a US store such as 4noggins or pipesandcigars, it should be less than $10 for a tin.


Oh! i see now, that is quite unfortunate. i really do want to check it out then, it seems to be in my price range all of a sudden =P


----------



## VanguArd (Mar 7, 2012)

Tudorp said:


> Ok Blake brother. A couple bowls of Rich's Maple Steamer is on it's way to you. Went out with mail this morning from Michigan. Let me know what ya think about it. It's a strong aro, with more of a raw maple/floural aroma. Too floral for my tastes, but it is a very popular blend.


Much love brother! Can't wait to light it up! =P I'll post my opinion when i get it.


----------



## bigdaddychester (Feb 22, 2010)

Tudorp said:


> Big Daddy, if ya like Rich's maple steamer, I'll swap ya oz fer oz for some 1Q. Or, if ya don't want to do that in several oz. I'll swap ya some samples of it, for some of your samples.. 1Q I am very familar with (one of my regulars), but wouldn't mind trying a bowl of butternut myself.


Thanks Tony, I've sent you a PM!



VanguArd said:


> Tony and Brian:
> I would very greatly appreciate it! I will put my mailing address on my profile here in the next few minutes. hopefully after a little experimentation i will find that perfect blend!
> Question about English blends, does it smell as bad as if you were smoking a cigarette or cigar?? if so i want to avoid it.
> A lot of those flavors sound delicious! I had no idea there were so many flavors out there! perhaps it's time to study more on pipe tobacco eh?


I've got your address ready, I'm gonna pack a few things for you tonight after taking the young'uns to see a movie and drop them off at the post office Monday morning.

I hope your mailbox is reinforced......


----------



## VanguArd (Mar 7, 2012)

Brian:
Ha, why is that? should i be expecting a bomb?


----------



## Zeabed (Apr 23, 2009)

+1 on that recommendation for p&c Trout Stream. I would also add C&D Autumn Evening and Park-Lane's Black Forest.


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

I smoked some Pete Stokkebye's Pistacchio yesterday for the first time that was outstanding!

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

WWhermit said:


> I smoked some Pete Stokkebye's Pistacchio yesterday for the first time that was outstanding!
> 
> WWhermit
> ipe:


I was wondering about the PS aromatics just yesterday. All I have had are the LNF LTF BF. I will have to give a few a try.


----------



## VanguArd (Mar 7, 2012)

Off topic question, Where can i get pipe cleaners for the best price? including shipping.


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

VanguArd said:


> Off topic question, Where can i get pipe cleaners for the best price? including shipping.


I try to buy small stuff like that at BM's. Their tobacco prices are ridiculous but I try to support them at least in a few small ways.


----------



## pipinho (Aug 27, 2011)

TobAcco barns treasure chest, macbaren honey and chocolate to name a few


----------



## VanguArd (Mar 7, 2012)

BigKev77 said:


> I try to buy small stuff like that at BM's. Their tobacco prices are ridiculous but I try to support them at least in a few small ways.


BM's? is that smoke shops? and Ben, I've heard that TB's Treasure Chest is really good, i wanted to get some but i decided not to. what does it taste like?


----------



## NarJar (May 9, 2011)

VanguArd said:


> BM's? is that smoke shops?


Yep. B&M = Brick & Mortar, a local, physical store.


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

VanguArd said:


> Off topic question, Where can i get pipe cleaners for the best price? including shipping.


Lil Brown has the best prices on pipe cleaners. $1.25 on BJ Long regular and $1.20 on BJ Long tapered. Their shipping is $5 for under $50 order, free over $100. They also have the best prices on Dunhill and several othe tobaccos. Their drawback is that their selection is not as good as Pipes and Cigars or Smoking Pipes.


----------



## pipinho (Aug 27, 2011)

it doesn't really have a "taste" to me. Just generaic aromatic taste imho... But the room note is heavenly


----------



## VanguArd (Mar 7, 2012)

pipinho said:


> it doesn't really have a "taste" to me. Just generaic aromatic taste imho... But the room note is heavenly


Understood. And Nick, I'll definite;y check it out. If you have a link I would greatly appreciate it, as i can barely type with how drunk i am at the moment LOL


----------



## VanguArd (Mar 7, 2012)

My apologies for the double post, but i felt the need to update. I just ordered a smaller corncob than the one i have for travel's sake. it's a Missouri Gentleman's corncob from meerschaum. Also, i oredered Butter Rum Aromatic from Tobacco Barn, Hopefully I'll enjoy that! Looking forward to trying it out =P


----------



## RupturedDuck (Jan 11, 2012)

Aquinas said:


> There are some Englishes that smell pretty bad to non smokers but taste amazing. If you are looking to dip your feet into some English tobaccos, try Frog Morton. IMHO that is the perfect place to start on Englishes. It doesn't smell that bad either. Englishes don't smell as good as aros most of the time but do have more flavor.


To Tom's point, I lit up a bowl of Frog Morton on the Bayou last night, and I hardly had two puffs in before my gf stated "wow! That one smells nice!"



RD


----------



## VanguArd (Mar 7, 2012)

RupturedDuck said:


> To Tom's point, I lit up a bowl of Frog Morton on the Bayou last night, and I hardly had two puffs in before my gf stated "wow! That one smells nice!"
> 
> 
> 
> RD


Is your girlfriend a smoker herself?


----------



## pipinho (Aug 27, 2011)

Another one that has an amazing room note is davinci by dan tobacco


----------



## RupturedDuck (Jan 11, 2012)

VanguArd said:


> Is your girlfriend a smoker herself?


No, she isn't and never has been.

RD


----------



## Cairns (Jul 14, 2010)

A couple I really like are 3 Blind Moose, and W.O. Larsen Signature. Esoterica And So To Bed is also great, it's not very flavored, just a great blend of tobaccos and a pretty nice room note (wife even likes it).


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

the one aromatic I like soo far is. MacBarn 7 seas black. It's Virginia based instead of burley based. I love you can still taste the natural tobacco leaf. along with a semi-sweet topping. I can't keep it in stock. So I ended up buying a pound 
troy


----------



## RupturedDuck (Jan 11, 2012)

laloin said:


> the one aromatic I like soo far is. MacBarn 7 seas black. It's Virginia based instead of burley based. I love you can still taste the natural tobacco leaf. along with a semi-sweet topping. I can't keep it in stock. So I ended up buying a pound
> troy


MacBaren also has a blend called "Original Choice" which is a mild aromatic that they market as a "Beginner's Tobacco." For years it was available only in a 1.5oz pouch, but now you can buy it in a pouch, tin or 1 lb bag. It is an exceedingly mild tobacco, with only a little sweetness, which you would never get from the room note which is very sweet...almost like Capt. Black smells in the pouch. The tobacco burns well, and has absolutely no bite.

Original Choice is a good tobacco. I don't smoke as much of it as I used to...but it is the tobacco that I hand over to friends who only smoke the one or two times a month they visit me because their wives won't let them smoke at their house.

RD


----------



## VanguArd (Mar 7, 2012)

Thank you so much Brian and Tony! Just got it all in the mail today, and might i say, Brian, you are quite the generous fellow! I now have 14 different types of tobaccos to try! it'll be a little while for me to get to all of them, but it will happen eventually =) I did though, get to try the Sugar Barrel, And it seems to be good, but considering i smoked it out of my new pipe i just got today, i'm sure it's not as good as it normally is. once the cake gets up there, we'll see.


----------



## bigdaddychester (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm glad you got the package. Good puffing!


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

It's about time I joined this discussion. When it comes to aromatics, I keep the list fairly short.

Sam Gawith Chocolate Flake
GL Pease Haddo's Delight (it has rum, so I count it)
Dan Sweet Vanilla Honeydew
Two Friends English Chocolate
Just for Him Shortcut to Mushrooms
Just for Him Reed's Weed
And the one that I've been ruining people with lately, Peter Stokkebye Pistachio

For those who will sacrifice some on the tobacco flavor to get a better room note (for the purposes, usually, of getting to smoke inside), I recommend Altadis Creme Brulee, which has the room note of a Yankee Candle.


----------



## RupturedDuck (Jan 11, 2012)

TommyTree said:


> For those who will sacrifice some on the tobacco flavor to get a better room note (for the purposes, usually, of getting to smoke inside), I recommend Altadis Creme Brulee, which has the room note of a Yankee Candle.


I got some of that in my P&C ISPD Surprise Package, and was totally blown away by how well it smoked. It smells like straight vanilla syrup, and I thought I'd be gurgling before I got the pipe properly lit...but it was a nice smooth smoke.

And yeah, Yankee Candle for sure.

RD


----------



## VanguArd (Mar 7, 2012)

I would just buy some rum if i wanted some =P


----------

